# Finding media/digital/advertising jobs in HK



## milanista7 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post on the forums. I've been a long-time lurker 

I want to relocate to HK to work and live. I work in the digital design industry as a project/account manager in London - creating apps, websites, videos etc. for large consumer brands. I was wondering if there's anyone on here that works in a similar industry (ads, marketing etc.) in HK and can give me any hints on: 

- What it's like in terms of finding a job in this sector? (especially one that doesn't require Chinese).
- How you went about to find this job?
- If English-speaking jobs are easy to find. 

I was born in Hong Kong to an HK mother and EU father and have lived in HK for 12 years, so I hold permanent HK residency. I left when I was 12 and have since lived in Europe - I hold an EU passport. I'd say my Cantonese is at 4/10. 

Thanks


----------

